# Guía de usuario del PicKit2 - En español



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola a todos  

Acá les traigo el comienzo de la traducción de la guía de usuario del PicKit2. Es un trabajo que voy a realizar de a poco debido a que me lleva bastante tiempo la traducción corrección de errores y edición de las diferentes inmágenes para que quede algo presentable.

El que se quiera apuntar a ayudarme que me lo comunique ...caso contrario esperen las actualizaciones periodicas.

concluyendo acá les dejo la 1º parte del trabajo: http://www.mediafire.com/?8f1p6gj8ad0yj

Espero les sirva


----------



## thenot (Ago 13, 2010)

gracias man!!! excelente aporte


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

gracias  acabo de adquirir este programador y me estaba preguntando por su funcionalidad.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 16, 2010)

Más adelante luego del 22 de agosto va a estar la segunda parte ya que tengo que rendir y necesito tiempo para las traducciones.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

Claro! ^^ estare pendiente de tus adelantos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 24, 2010)

Bueno como el foro no me deja editar acá les dejo la 2º parte: MANUAL 2º PARTE

Es el archivo de 889kb no el de 550Kb

Saludos !


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 25, 2010)

Gracias!.. ^^  ya me preguntaba cuando actualizarias..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 25, 2010)

Lo voy a hacer con una regularidad de 10 dias a 15 días máximo....depende de lo que tenga para hacer


----------

